# March 2008 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . Eternal Rider

vstrommark........
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
ChasDen....... 
scrapiron........... 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

:blCongrats Eternal Rider:bl
lucky bastage :c


----------



## smokeyscotch

chippewastud79 said:


> :blCongrats Eternal Rider:bl
> lucky bastage :c


:tpd: Congrats, Man!:tu


----------



## ChasDen

:bl Congrats Eternal Rider :bl


----------



## replicant_argent

Congrats, Man! I will jet some smokes your way soon.


----------



## vstrommark

Congrats. As soon as I have the address, the sticks will be in the air (and mailed shortly thereafter). :tu


----------



## mike32312

Congradulations bud. PM address and smokes will go out this week. About time uh dude. :r


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Congrats man!:chk

PM addy and I'll get em out.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Unbelievable I won!!

Addy in profile

Thanks 
Harland


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> *Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443
> 
> 7 . . . . . . Eternal Rider
> 
> vstrommark........ *DC # 0307 1790 0001 8727 1326*
> spaceboytom.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent.
> Eternal Rider....
> hikari............
> Cigarmark...........
> mike32312......
> chippewastud79.....
> St. Lou Stu.......
> bobarian..........
> ChasDen.......
> scrapiron...........
> dgold21............


Congrats again. Package going out in the morning. DC # included above.


----------



## spaceboytom

You da man!

SBT :cb


----------



## dgold21

Blast! Foiled again! 

Congrats...I'll get 'em out this week. :tu


----------



## Wigg

Eternal Rider said:


> Unbelievable I won!!
> 
> Addy in profile
> 
> Thanks
> Harland


What are the chances, two guys from Wichita win?

Congrats brother


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark........DC#03071790000187271326
spaceboytom.........replied
spooble.............
replicant_argent...replied
Eternal Rider....Winner
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......replied
chippewastud79.....replied
St. Lou Stu.......replied
bobarian..........
ChasDen.......replied 
scrapiron........... 
dgold21............replied


----------



## bobarian

Congrats. I will try to get my package out in the morning.:tu


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats Harland! I'll try to get out this week!:bl


----------



## spooble

I had this feeling like it was going to be my month this month.... guess it was just gas. 

I'll get a package out for you soon.


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark........DC#03071790000187271326
spaceboytom.........replied
spooble.............replied
replicant_argent...replied
Eternal Rider....Winner
hikari............
Cigarmark...........replied
mike32312......replied
chippewastud79.....replied
St. Lou Stu.......replied
bobarian..........replied
ChasDen.......replied 
scrapiron........... 
dgold21............replied


----------



## hikari

hey Congrats Eternal Rider.

Will get the sticks out to you must likely saturday.


----------



## chippewastud79

vstrommark............0307 1790 0001 8727 1326
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................
Cigarmark...............replied
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......0307 1790 0002 3918 4659
St. Lou Stu.............replied
bobarian.................replied
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................
dgold21..................replied


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............replied
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......0307 1790 0002 3918 4659
St. Lou Stu.............replied
bobarian.................replied
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................
dgold21..................replied


----------



## Cigarmark

Harland, on the way! DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6482


----------



## St. Lou Stu

On the way Harland!
DC 0103 8555 7493 5217 1882


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............DC#0307 333000 012929 6482
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......DC# 0307 1790 0002 3918 4659
St. Lou Stu.............DC#0310 8555 7493 5217 1882
bobarian.................replied
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................
dgold21..................replied


----------



## bobarian

Harland, Shipping tomorrow.:tu
DC#9101128882300238775267


----------



## scrapiron

Congrats! I'll try and get them out tomorrow.


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............DC#0307 333000 012929 6482
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO &AVO
St. Lou Stu.............DC#0310 8555 7493 5217 1882
bobarian.................DC#9101128882300238775267
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................replied
dgold21..................replied


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............DC#0310 8555 7493 5217 1882
bobarian.................DC#9101128882300238775267
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................replied
dgold21..................replied


----------



## scrapiron

Locked and loaded... DC # 0103 8555 7493 4428 4590

Will drop it at USPS tomorrow am to keep it out of the heat.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ChasDen

Everyone should just save me some time and send me their address now 

Little package of goodies on its way -

Delivery Confirmation Number: 0103 8555 7494 3892 2575

Enjoy !
Chas


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,AVO & CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............DC#0310 8555 7493 5217 1882
bobarian.................DC#9101128882300238775267
ChasDen.................DC#0103 8555 7494 3892 2575 
scrapiron................DC#0103 8555 7493 4428 4590
dgold21..................replied


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................replied
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................replied
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............replied
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................replied 
scrapiron................replied
dgold21..................replied


----------



## spaceboytom

Eternal Rider said:


> vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
> spaceboytom..........replied
> spooble..................replied
> replicant_argent......replied
> Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
> hikari.....................replied
> Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
> mike32312..............replied
> chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
> St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
> bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
> ChasDen.................replied
> scrapiron................replied
> dgold21..................replied


ER, I'm out of the country thru the end of the week. I'll get your package in the mail as soon as I get back.

SBT :cb


----------



## mike32312

One the way bud. DC# 03022940000145308069. Enjoy Harland and again congradulations bud. :tu


----------



## hikari

On the way 

DC 0103 8555 7494 6319 6774


Congrats again


----------



## spooble

On the way, Harland. Enjoy 

0103 8555 7494 5400 8871


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................010385559474945408871
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................01038555749463196774
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............0302294000014530809
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................replied[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................Great Selection I like the WOAM & CC
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................Great Selection I like the Gurka and CAO
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............0302294000014530809
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................replied


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................Great Selection I like the WOAM & CC
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................Great Selection I like the Gurka and CAO
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............Great Selection Sweet Ashtray
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................replied


----------



## spaceboytom

Package on the way... sorry it got out late.


----------



## replicant_argent

this slacker will pop a package out on monday, thanks to a pm from peter reminding me.
:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................Great Selection I like the WOAM & CC
replicant_argent......replied
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................Great Selection I like the Gurka and CAO
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............Great Selection Sweet Ashtray
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................Great Selection I will enjoy the Cohiba and 5 vegas


----------



## replicant_argent

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........replied
spooble..................Great Selection I like the WOAM & CC
replicant_argent......replied*0103 8555 7494 1066 8255*
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................Great Selection I like the Gurka and CAO
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............Great Selection Sweet Ashtray
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................Great Selection I will enjoy the Cohiba and 5 vegas


----------



## spaceboytom

Rider, did you get my sticks? They should have been there by now.

SBT


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark............Great Selection Love the Pardon 1964
spaceboytom..........Great Selection I like the RPs
spooble..................Great Selection I like the WOAM & CC
replicant_argent......Great Selection I am going to enjoy the Los Statos
Eternal Rider...........Lucky SOB
hikari.....................Great Selection I like the Gurka and CAO
Cigarmark...............Great Selection I will enjoy the Ruby Preferido
mike32312..............Great Selection Sweet Ashtray
chippewastud79......Great selection I will enjoy the CAO,[email protected] CS Pins
St. Lou Stu.............Great Selection I will enjoy thePadiila RP the Edge
bobarian.................Gret Selection I will enjoy thePunch and thePartagas
ChasDen.................Great Selection I really enjoy the CD
scrapiron................Great Selection I like AF Anejo & AF heminyway
dgold21..................Great Selection I will enjoy the Cohiba and 5 vegas

Thanks Guys for playing the lottery, all the sticks you sent.

Harland


----------

